# Hay Net or Hay Rack or Something else?



## katlovesaandw

I bought hay nets off eBay for the boys as I read somewhere that they spill less.
They are more interested in eating the net, than the hay.....
They are shoelaces and rope-aholics right now...

Do they grow out of that? Are they just being babies and putting everything in their mouth?

Hubby think we should go with a small hay rack instead because it is metal and non-edible(for the most part!)

Input?
We have Nigerian Dwarf, 2 wethers, 8+wks old.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

If you could build it,  make a wood hay rack.  You would safe money on a metal hay rack and wasted hay.  I have heard of goats getting stuck in hay nets too.  We have a few different styles of hay racks.  They weren't too bad to build really.


----------



## katlovesaandw

Thanks! Hubby loves making things!


----------



## katlovesaandw

Thanks! Hubby loves making things!


----------



## HappyMamaAcre

Love, love, love your set-up!  Bet you have happy goats!


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## sawfish99

We are a distributor for NibbleNets and use them with our horses. I decided to try one out for the goats.  After 6 months in with the goats, it doesn't show any damage at all.  They are also great for use at shows.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Make sure slats are no more than 3 inches wide and do not widen at the top and narrow to the bottom.  

I am personally not a fan of hay nets or hay bags, since Goats love to find ways of hanging themselves.  

Pearce Pastsure: Hard to tell, but what is the spacing of the boards at the end of the last picture you posted, that would make me nervous with the "V" at the bottom.  Obviously you have not had problems with it, but it caught my eye right away.  Otherwise, I really like that feeder. I will say that it would not hold up to Boer goats, but smaller goats I can see it would work well for. I really like the wooden feeder you have hanging on the wall, in the first photo.  Your set up is really nice.


----------



## sawfish99

On a different forum, I received some concern about the nets.  I would like to clarify, that we have a dairy herd with NO horns and the "netting" is a web mesh with 1.5" openings.  If you have horned goats, I wouldn't use the Nibblenets.


----------

